# I'm Not Interested in Anything



## vespere

I've realized that I have zero interests. Everything is boring. I don't even think that it's because of depression because even when I feel okay, I don't really like anything.

Whenever someone asks what I'm interested in, I often draw a blank and I have to make something up. 

All I do is occasionally read a book and go on the Internet. I've tried to explore stuff, but of course I just lose interest. 

I can't hold a conversation about anything for this reason. This is probably the main reason I don't have friends or a career. Everything is just boring.


----------



## Sleeper92

that is the reason why most people become drug addicts


----------



## vespere

^ I know some people who constantly talk about drugs. So even drug addicts have an interest in something. :l


----------



## tehuti88

Just because you feel "okay" doesn't mean you aren't depressed. Sometimes apathy is a bigger sign of depression than is feeling sad or down.

Just tossing that out there. :stu I don't know your circumstances. I'd say that if you USED to be interested in things, but aren't anymore, it's a good sign of underlying/latent depression, but if you've never been interested in anything PERIOD, I really have no idea what to say, that's beyond my experience. :stu

Is there ANYTHING you find yourself thinking about at times, anything at all that preoccupies your thoughts...? You might have an interest that just happens to be more generalized or vague than the usual. Again, just tossing that out there. :/


----------



## Lesprit descalier

I frequently feel like this, that I have no 'real' hobbies or interests. I don't go to college or to work because I enjoy it, but because I have to. All I do to occupy my time is sit and think, sometimes read stuff, go on walks or on a jog... conversation is extremely difficult and forced. It feels as if I'm just killing time here...


----------



## Mikegraz

pretty sure this is a really common thing for people with sa, and honestly im not sure why it is.. maybe because we are always so alone, and being with people makes time go by faster?

But for the last couple of years i have realized nothing interests me, video games got boring, reading boring, exercising i have to do but its boring, work sucks, college sucks, even ended things with my gf because i was bored ( and anxious)

But honestly, after im done with school or work i come home and just rip the bong and then put on a good movie or play some ps3 or go for a bike ride.


----------



## vespere

I like history, languages, and literature but not enough to consider it an interest. I can't hold a conversation with people who are truly passionate about that kind of stuff :/


----------



## Virtue

When im really depressed i cant find fun in anything, i sit around for ages just kind of daydreaming/Killing time. The mixture of medication & a healthier lifestyle really helped me though. I know how u feel though, just try to stay positive if u can


----------



## Eric32

I've been dealing with this for some time


----------



## zimzam

exactly how ive been feeling lately.

I've tried a bunch of things and frankly don't give a **** about trying anything else anymore.

I do like drugs as a matter of fact. I enjoy the way they make me feel all high and nice. 

This is a probably a problem. I dont use like I used to but can drugs really be the only natural interest that I have?

Was I really born to be a drug addict?


----------



## pati

Me either.


----------



## bruised

you have no interests? u serious?


----------



## TheLone Aji

A lot of things can be interesting. I just hate how everyone is addicted to sports, and if you aren't...well... then you're a loser..


----------



## Abomb926

I had the same problem until i went out and purchased a fishing rod. The first time i fished i instantly fell in love with everything about it. Now I go EVERY moment i possibly can.

The intense connection with nature.
Realizing the larger scale of the world.
Finding respect for yourself and animals.
The test of your instinct and intelligence.
Feeling complete peace in a serene place all of your own.
Discovering patience and calmness.

It's hard to even put into words my total love, respect and dedication to fishing. It's endless. Of course I would suggest it to anyone but girls don't tend to like fishing. My advice is go out and discover your ultimate passion.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Abomb926 said:


> I had the same problem until i went out and purchased a fishing rod. The first time i fished i instantly fell in love with everything about it. Now I go EVERY moment i possibly can.
> 
> The intense connection with nature.
> Realizing the larger scale of the world.
> Finding respect for yourself and animals.
> The test of your instinct and intelligence.
> Feeling complete peace in a serene place all of your own.
> Discovering patience and calmness.
> 
> It's hard to even put into words my total love, respect and dedication to fishing. It's endless. Of course I would suggest it to anyone but girls don't tend to like fishing. My advice is go out and discover your ultimate passion.


This is something I very much am unable to relate to. I've never found anything that interesting, just things I do for awhile because they're kind of enjoyable. If I find myself trying to talk passionately about something I like for whatever reason it just sounds forced and dissonant in own my ears. People talk about their interests and I listen mostly amused by their enthusiasm. I'm glad they can enjoy something that much. I think it's a matter of how we self-identify. I don't picture myself as the kind of person to get that interested in things or feel passionate about what I'm doing. I do sometimes have enough playfulness to /seem/ that way, but it's just play, my enjoying myself or whoever I'm with.

I don't think it's a weakness or anything so much as just a different way of experiencing the world. Some things can "interest" me in that they are pleasurable, like listening to trace music, while other things are the opposite for me, like watching musicals or plays. Maybe that's good enough. Some things are enjoyable is all.

Things can certainly blow my mind though, like an artist's skill or a writer's insight, and I can talk about those things enthusiastically lol. I can totally adore people, just things and activities aren't _that fascinating!_


----------



## Abomb926

antireconciler said:


> This is something I very much am unable to relate to. I've never found anything that interesting, just things I do for awhile because they're kind of enjoyable. If I find myself trying to talk passionately about something I like for whatever reason it just sounds forced and dissonant in own my ears. People talk about their interests and I listen mostly amused by their enthusiasm. I'm glad they can enjoy something that much. I think it's a matter of how we self-identify. I don't picture myself as the kind of person to get that interested in things or feel passionate about what I'm doing. I do sometimes have enough playfulness to /seem/ that way, but it's just play, my enjoying myself or whoever I'm with.
> 
> I don't think it's a weakness or anything so much as just a different way of experiencing the world. Some things can "interest" me in that they are pleasurable, like listening to trace music, while other things are the opposite for me, like watching musicals or plays. Maybe that's good enough. Some things are enjoyable is all.


Here's the thing and this will help: when i converse with other people face-to-face about my passions, i don't care at all if they don't like it or think it's lame because my love for it is totally unwavering. I go off on endless tangents about fishing and experiences, let it all out, and simply hope that someone enjoys the story or gets something from it. If they don't, who cares? I still love that thing just as much.
I think you should explore as many things as possible. It can be something as profound as studying philosophy at school or as simple as learning a trade like carpentry.
The fastest way to discover life passions is through process of elimination. First, figure out what you DON'T love.
And trust me, when you pick up that passion, your life will change


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Not even sex?!


----------



## SashaD

vespere said:


> I've realized that I have zero interests. Everything is boring. I don't even think that it's because of depression because even when I feel okay, I don't really like anything.
> 
> Whenever someone asks what I'm interested in, I often draw a blank and I have to make something up.
> 
> All I do is occasionally read a book and go on the Internet. I've tried to explore stuff, but of course I just lose interest.
> 
> I can't hold a conversation about anything for this reason. This is probably the main reason I don't have friends or a career. Everything is just boring.


Hi vespere. I had this problem forawhile, i simply was and still not interested in mainstream culture. Maybe try new things until something catches your attention.. I don't know, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Millais

'All I do is occasionally read a book and go on the Internet.'

How about these forums? Talkign to people on here? Does that interest you?


----------



## zentered23

*help with this one - simiilar*

met a guy online, whose dating profile basically says nothiing, i mean nothing...just that u should ask him if you want to know anything...well, he's stunning looking (and real, i found out) but it's just so weird...8 hours a day for a week we've spent inboxing..he has never ONCE asked me a question, volunteered anything about himself, or used my first name..he'll answer every question, he'll say lol of haha ok....and he'll give one or two line answers, but that's IT. NOTHING. not , how are u today..i've even said to him, "i'm not saying anything else until u initiate something, so he wrote, "I have nothing to say. Ok, tell me about yourself.", he finally said. That was his answer...this was 3 days after i knew him. Now, he's very bright, i can tell, but this is going to be his senior yr in high school and thru questioning him, he's repeating this year because he just didn't go to school enough days last year, which makes me think something traumatic or depressing happened? He's great looking, very athletic, you'd think he'd have a world of friends..he gets up at 12 each summer day and does nothing...he doesn't drink or do drugs...i asked about other ppl he met on the site..he said within a week he usually stops talking to them, sometimes they stop..i asked why, because you get bored? He said yeah..I'll tell u , iit's amazing i can keep talking and being funny about nothing.....any ideas what this could be????


----------



## fire mage64

vespere said:


> All I do is occasionally *read a book* and *go on the Internet*. I've tried to explore stuff, but of course I just lose interest.


Are those not interests of yours that you like to do in your spare time? Sure there may not be much to say when you simply state what your two interests are. But you can lengthen the conversation by explaining why you like those interests. You can tell the other person:

- Why you like reading books from a particular genre
- How the characters in the novel relate to people you know
- Ideas about life or the world that the book has presented
- Discuss parts of the storyline to get them interested in the title
- Interesting news articles, videos, music you found online that you want to share
- Good deals you found online


----------



## thevandal

I have a few interests here and there. But the stuff I really like I can't have. sigh :no


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Reading books is a very good interest. I read too many books myself.


----------



## fire mage64

thevandal said:


> I have a few interests here and there. * But the stuff I really like I can't have*. sigh :no


What things can't you have?


----------



## coyote eyes

*mana*

I have two things to say. Lend me your ear if you will. First, what another poster said is true. One of the symptoms of depression is a loss of interest in "things" although usually they are things you used to be interested in. 
My next suggestion is out of the box but humor me if you will. In the native tradition there is a way of learning where your life direction needs to go. You have to go and sit somewhere with no distractions for a few days though. Its called a vigil or a vision quest and other names like a solo, or a pilgramage. its like the guy who found fishing, there is something that the great spirit or God needs you to do, you just need to find it. When a person lacks spirituality I think they get kind of empty inside. I suggest finding a spiritual tradition you can get in to and you will find out a lot about yourself. Add you will laugh and laugh! :haha


----------



## katienc28

*i relate*

i can totally relate to what ur saying. i'm 31 and have no interests at all. no hobbies. i have a bf who is obsessed with playing pool. he plays at least 15 hours a week. that's being conservative. i have tried to think about something i'd be passionate about. i wish i did have that one thing i loved and wanted to be an expert in but there is nothing. i've thought about it too. many, many times trying to find that one thing that would grab me but there is nothing. i wish i could find it.


----------



## Taaylah

I have the same problem. I have no interests or hobbies. I'm not interested in taking anything up either because everything is boring to me.


----------



## TailsAlone

I'm interested in some things, but very reluctant to discover anything new. Was driving by a bank yesterday and saw a sign that said "the man who never made a mistake never tried anything new." I know it was supposed to be a positive message, but when you have issues like ours you interpret that backwards--if we don't try anything new in life, then we won't make mistakes, therefore we won't draw attention and won't be ridiculed and criticized. It's boring and depressing, but at least it's safe.


----------



## Sanandreas818

Ahh, you don't know how much I can relate to this. Every thing is so boring to me too. The Internet is the only thing that can really keep my interest for hours on end.


----------



## NoName99

I can relate too. I don't think there has ever been anything I was passionate about. Maybe video games? I would like to explore stuff and find out, because that's what people do, but SA and especially GAD make it nigh impossible. Even just imagining it stresses me out beyond what I can tolerate...


----------



## AwkwardBlackGirl

I agree, everything is boring.


----------



## Solari

I'd recommend music :v might not seem your thing but music is so huge on the inside I'm sure you'll find something you like the sound of. And if you do find something then you might be inspired to do something else, maybe even learn an instrument.


----------



## Inspiration88

TailsAlone said:


> I'm interested in some things, but very reluctant to discover anything new. Was driving by a bank yesterday and saw a sign that said "the man who never made a mistake never tried anything new." I know it was supposed to be a positive message, but when you have issues like ours you interpret that backwards--if we don't try anything new in life, then we won't make mistakes, therefore we won't draw attention and won't be ridiculed and criticized. It's boring and depressing, but at least it's safe.


Great explanation!

I have the same problem and I think this is the main reason. For example, if I decide on taking a yoga class, immediately I start thinking, "What will I do? I don't know how I should act... I will make a fool out of myself! How will I talk to people? I have nothing to talk about!" So, of course, I end up staying away from everything because no interest is strong enough to pass this fear, especially when I haven't experienced it at all!

Additionally, I think I have a very short attention span. If I find something interesting, I get distracted after a very short time. :um


----------



## tejasjs

Its called as Dysthymia
Consult your doctor


----------



## ilsr

it doesnt help when trying to have an interest, where others strangers or often former close people, siblings or whatever will imply or say "you suck" at it or laugh at it. or others say why even bother , you won't be able to be paid for it etc. it's like every associate is jealous or don't want one to have interests. be happy and be a winner, yet competition is all about tearing the other side down.


----------



## thevenacava

I have the exact same issue. Nothing genuinely entertains me or gives me happiness. I am simply passing the time. It's why I don't have friends either--I don't know what I would talk to them about, and I would be embarrassed to tell them that I have no hobbies. Everything is boring or irritating. The only activity that I sometimes like is baking/cooking, because I'm actually making something. But that becomes annoying because I don't have the energy/money to buy cooking stuff.


----------



## Phoenix92

I've lost interest in almost everything. I used to pass time by playing video games for hours, but now even turning on the console feels like a chore. If I play it's usually for about ten minutes before I quit. I really wish I was passionate about something. Maybe I should start working out. At least that would be productive. Otherwise I spend most of my time listening to music and daydreaming.


----------



## Daylight

I feel like this most of the time.


----------



## i suck at life

SAME! i'm so indifferent to everything. im perfectly content staying home and going on the internet. i'm just like -_- about almost everything...if other ppl are around tho, i'll fake interest and enthusiasm just to seem normal

i'm just a boring blob. i have no idea why i even exist. i'm just sorta...here


----------



## JamesM2

I'm the same. I've never really had many interests - even as a kid I never wanted to do much. I get up, go to a job I hate, come home, go on the internet and browse aimlessly, maybe play the odd game or two if I can muster enough energy to start one up, and go to bed. Basically I'm either working or just killing time waiting until I have to go to work again :blank


----------



## Penny46

As I think one poster mentioned, people who are depressed many times don't realize that they are! And they will deny being depressed (to the point where it's a problem), if you mention it! They feel disinterested and bored with everything, but it's coming from the depression.

This could be what is happening with some of you, not saying everyone, though.

Go look up the actual symptoms of depression and see how you stand.


----------



## Kevin001

I can relate.


----------



## DarkmanX

There's so many threads here which i relate to & this is up there. This makes me feel the need to lie or exaggerate and just make up some things if the question about what some of my interest are..


----------



## Andras96

Same. My apathy is at an all time high.


----------



## Gus954

Same


----------



## flightofthebirds

depression is a nice tag they put on it. Depression is realization. We are conscious monkeys put on a doomed planet. Some people find religion, some are angry, some get lost in the moment of this weird place. Some get sad. Sad that we are just born into this weird cold place. The sadness is the right way to feel. We will all be gone soon anyway so it doesnt matter.


----------



## mentalpretzel

Literally the only thing that interests me nowadays is the NBA which I love.

I used to love drawing, reading a bit, doing pixel art but I dont even care about those things AT ALL anymore. Im so bored with life in general, must be my depression creepin' in again, :afr


----------



## Inspiration88

flightofthebirds said:


> depression is a nice tag they put on it. Depression is realization. We are conscious monkeys put on a doomed planet. Some people find religion, some are angry, some get lost in the moment of this weird place. Some get sad. Sad that we are just born into this weird cold place. The sadness is the right way to feel. We will all be gone soon anyway so it doesnt matter.


Yes! Perfectly written... "Depression is realization."


----------



## issuegirl118

I'm so glad someone else feels the same way I do. I feel like I've lost myself or I'm in the dark with everything. . . But then I can't ever remember loving something or being really INTERESTED in anything at all. Anything I like I'm not passionate about... is it weird to just want to be passionate about something? Have something to believe in or stand for? I don't - I crave it.


----------



## jever

not to push you out in anything, but maybe you need something more 'extreme' in your life? maybe you have been bored out of your mind from a normal, average daily day?

something like an extreme sport, traveling, public speaking. Something that WILL awake some emtions in you. I sure feel sometimes that life is to doll, and then I really need stuff like this.


----------



## Dickjohnson

Not everyone is an incredibly passionate person, and there is nothing wrong with that. Everyone is different. People that randomly launch into monologues about certain subjects are usually annoying, in my opinion. I knew someone like that a few years ago. He was passionate about robots and guitar, and my eyes would roll into the back of my head whenever he talked about these passions. He bores me.


----------



## iCod

Same.


----------

